

Ever Opened a Zip Folder or Downloaded Music? This Atlantan Made It Possible - ryanstartups
http://www.hypepotamus.com/people/boris-jerkunica/

======
wkearney99
Zip was invented back in the 1980's by Paul Katz, not this guy. Yes, Netzip
put a pretty UI on a windows version, but it's hardly deserving of a "made it
possible" label.

Shame, PK died as a result of alcoholism.

